
Ask HN: How much tech degree costs in UK? - clanrebornwow
Please tell me the whole expense including living cost. Thank you. It&#x27;s for a friend who wants to become a tech worker.
======
Findeton
Tuition is free in Scotland.

~~~
sparkie
Only for Scots.

The rest of the UK is £9k/y tuition, typically 3 years for an BSc.

You can live under £5k/y if you're frugal and house share. You probably want a
bit more than this to enjoy yourself though.

Exception is London, where everything is more expensive.

